# Sick of Being Told It's IBS- It's Endo and Adhesions!



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I've had so many tests done and all they come up with is that I have IBS. I am bloated and feel like something is swelling inside. But that is my only IBS like symptom. I have a history of endo and adhesions and I am convinced that the endo is back and some adhesions are on my bowel, of course, irritating it. I will need a lap to confirm. I am upset because from what I've read, there is no real solution to endo or adhesions. I can't imagine living with this terrible swelling and bloating permanently.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Oh Barb, yes, I have been there, too! I know how frustrating it can be. Your GI tells you to see a GYN, the GYN tells you to see the GI. Sorry you are dealing with this <<<hugs>>>> Get that lap done!!! My last surgery showed NO endo; only adhesions--I have felt great since!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I just had a lap done a week ago because they thought I had endo, but I ended up having my gallbladder and appendix out as well as parts of my bowel unkinked. The doctor told me that there is treatment for endo something about it being done laserly or something. I am not totally sure but they rub the area with something and then I think they lazor it and it has been really sucessful. I am not sure if it is something new or not but you could check with your doctor for possible treatments!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Best to you!I know how hard it is when gyn issues are combined with IBS. I have both, too.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I can relate, going back and forth between docs, etc. It was thought I had endo, and I even resorted to the lap., but it was determined during the lap. that I "probably" have adenomyosis (internal endo. that typically can't be "cured") instead. Also, I did have a few adhesions, and I had hormonal-based pain, I'm convinced, because of getting too thin. At any rate, I think there are a lot of women's problems that in turn can aggravate our bowels and/or give us a lot of lower abdominal discomfort.


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Barb.I had my 5th surgery 5 weeks ago for Endo/Adeno, adhesions etc. The last 2 surgeries were for adhesions.There is a new adhesion barrier called Intergel made by Lifecore.It's too soon to tell if the stuff works but perhaps you could look into it.My main adhesion problems were the ones on my bowels kinking them.tiff


----------



## paula33 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi I can sympathise with you I suffer from endo too and thats what I thought it was when my bowels started playing up only to find out I had IBS, not very nice but at least I know what it is, although I hate the bloating feeling do you have any advice on how to get rid if it and make my tumm go down, pleeeease!!!!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

how can you tell if it's ibs or endo? 3 years ago, i had to keep going to the er for sharp pains, bad back aches and aching all over my stomach area including my bladder area. head of the er diag. me with endo. went to the gyn to confirm and told me there's no way i have endo. while doing a pap test, he told me that if i had endo, i'd be screaming right now. sent me to a gi. diag. me with ibs. i do get spasms (very rarely) but this past month i had bloating, gas pain, and it all went away today when i got my period. the pain seemed to start 16 dyas prior to my start of my period. what do you guys think? i just hope this was a fluke and doesn't become a regular thing.....


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

*how can you tell if it's ibs or endo? * Great question! I ask myself the same thing every time I feel a twitch or pain.


----------



## Susan Krupa (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi I was diagnosed with IBS in May after a colonoscopy and the GI Dr could not understand why I had such bad bowel spasms. My symptoms are bloating, changing bowel movements and constant cramping pain plus I have always had painful periods. The anti spasm drugs that I was given and change of diet did not help one bit. I went to see my GYN and had a laporoscopy the beginning of June. I have been diagnosed with stage 4 endometriosis with GI involvement on my sigmoid colon and where my small nad large intestine meet (the cecum). I live in Florida and I am having surgery in Oregon mid August to have all my endo removed plus 2 bowel resections and hopefully it will get rid of my problems. So I think you should persue your Dr into a laporoscopy as it is the only way to diagnose endo


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Whenever you have symtoms that could be endometriosis you need to have a lap. done to diagnose it! There are too many stupid physicians out there to waste time in pain. I had a gyn. who was going to do a laparoscopy and if she saw any endo. she would remove it. I had already had a laparotomy several years prior to that and the endo. was in the cul-de-sac area (hence horrible back aches and i was the heating pad queen). My back felt like i had laid down on shards of glass. Anyway, I went for a second opinion the second time around because i was suspicious that the gyn. could get to the cul-de-sac region and remove endo. by doing a laparoscopy. I had done my homework and knew that at that time(1997) there were only a few specialists who could successfully operate on that area (behind the utureus)with a laparoscope. So in my second opinion, the gyn.(who i was familiar with) told me that there wasn't anyone in the Washington, DC area who could do a laparoscopy in the cul-de-sac and take out endo. and adhesions. It would have to be done with a laparotomy UNLESS i wanted to go out of town to a doctor in PA or one down in KY. I said you mean so and so or so and so (by name) and he yes. I knew we were on the same page at that point. We discussed a plan as to what to do when he operated (how conservative an approach to use)etc. because i had considered the pluses and negatives to going out of town to have the laparoscopy or having the laparotomy. Remember, i'm talking about a very difficult area to get to so it wouldn't have been a usual laparoscopy. My utureus was adhered to my bowel wall on all three sides, my remaining ovary was tied down by adhesions and there was active endo everywhere. Everything went smoothly (the lap. with a hysterectomy that was necessary)because my gyn was on my side and he's been my doctor ever since. No attitude, no ego, treats me like the intelligent patient that i am and also has a great deal of compassion and empathy as a human being. Moral of the story-talk to other women in your community or circle of friends or local endo. support groups and don't be afraid to explore different options. Pain is pain and unless you get the proper diagnosis and treatment it will remain bothersome. Best of luck to everyone in this predicament and here's hoping for a better future. From someone who's been there more times than i care to recall. Gayle


----------



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi to all,Well, to continue my post, I did have a lap last week. He found that my uterus and tube and ovary were adhered to my bowel. Hence, a lot of the pain and gastro problems. He was able to remove a lot but did not completely remove the tube from the bowel, as he could not see how deeply imbedded it was and didn't want to take the chance of perforating my bowel. So, I am hoping for some relief after this but I realize the bowel is still involved so it may not be complete relief.


----------

